
Unofficial Apple iMessage app removed from Google Play Store - austengary
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-57604454-37/unofficial-apple-imessage-app-removed-from-google-play-store/
======
supergauntlet
Not a surprise. It communicated everything to some server in China, not
exactly good for users or security.

